# Unexpected Pony Delivery.....



## Ambers Echo (12 May 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-44087177


----------



## Leonor (12 May 2018)

Poor horse , passed around like it is nothing. I think alot of these welfare organisations ,should offer some sort of assistence / service to put horses down when care cant be given anymore , rather than keep taking them on.


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 May 2018)

The pony will be fine - young colt, no real health issues and a sweet little thing. Now being well cared for/educated and will be re-homed in due course. I just can't get over the 13 year old just responding to the ad for him and putting him in her nan's garden! Apparently he spend the night in the garden shed before the nan rang for help in the morning.


----------



## char3479 (13 May 2018)

I think it's a lovely story and good for her. She has given the horse a chance at a decent future which he may well not have had if someone else had taken him. Thankfully she let her heart rule her head and WHW have (yet again - fantastic charity) picked up the pieces. I'll be making a donation to them. Perhaps lots of other people will too because the story has made the national press (including the Sunday Times!) and awareness of the problem of disposable equines has been raised.

Where that little chap might have ended up, without her ill-thought out rescue attempt, doesn't bear thinking about. Well done her and her nan!


----------



## meleeka (13 May 2018)

Poor little pony is just one of thousands like him. Thank goodness for this girls actions. I was pleased to see it was WHW who stepped in, at least theyll give him a good chance.


----------



## Mule (13 May 2018)

Sounds like something I would have done as a child. I was always bringing home unwanted/ stray animals:redface4:


----------



## Keith_Beef (13 May 2018)

her 13-year-old granddaughter ordered it from the internet ...

Charlotte Melvin, from the [RSPCA], said a man dumped the horse at the house on Ford Green Road with "no words of advice" on 27 April, "leaving a very shocked nan".

She said Mr Melvin Andrews "clearly was not treated well before being abandoned" and the previous owner has not been found.
		
Click to expand...

OK, so the girl probably thought she was saving the animal's life, but to have it delivered to her grandmother's address without asking if that was OK is such thoughtlessness that I doubt she could have looked after the pony anyway.

Unless this bloke is unusually clued-up, I would think that it would not take Sherlock Holmes to find out from the granddaughter the pseudo the man had used, and the platforms where she saw the advert, from there get his IP address and his access provider, and from there his identity.


----------

